# FR: de sorte que + mode



## Genesis03

Hi,
In my book it says that "de sorte que" (and also 'de facon que') is used in the indicative tense when the consequence is realized/definite, but the subjunctive is used when the consequence is envisagened (not definite). My book doesn't give any examples so I don't know what the difference is. Would you mind giving a simple example for each? Thank you so much!

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## quinoa

Il a fait les choses  { de sorte que chacun sera content.
                                { de sorte que chacun soit content.
Dans le premier cas, c'est un fait certain et attendu. 
Dans le second cas, c'est un fait incertain, mais souhaité


----------



## Cristinagd

Bonjour, 


 Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ce n'est pas correct y mettre "afin que" sur l'exemple suivent: 

"Bienvenus à Barcelone. Je vais vous faire un plan détaillé de la ville ............ vous ne vous perdrez pas. 

 a) de sorte que b) pour que c) afin que" 

Quelle est la différence entre "afin que" et "de sorte que" ?


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Le problème est que _afin que_ et _pour que_ seront suivis du subjonctif 
PS :
_afin que_ et _pour que_ *introduisent un objectif* et donc une supposition.
_de sorte que_ qualifie la manière de faire (le dessin), cela *introduit un résultat* et pourra être suivi du subjonctif si le "dessinateur" doute de ses qualités ou de celles des "touristes"


----------



## Cristinagd

Merci Atcheque, 
 Et alors, dois je comprendre que l'expression "de sorte que" est toujours accompagné par une forme verbale à l'indicatif, dans ce cas au présent ? 
 J'avais entendu dire qu'on peut aussi écrire "de sorte que" accompagné par une forme de subjonctif. 


 Il a fait les choses { de sorte que chacun sera content. Futur de l'indicatif. 

                           { de sorte que chacun soit content. Présent de subjonctif. 


 Dans le premier cas, c'est un fait certain et attendu. 

 Dans le second cas, c'est un fait incertain, mais souhaité 


Donc, alors la différence pourrait être qu'on peut écrire "de sorte que" avec les verbes en les deux modes (subjonctif et indicatif), mais, par contre, "a fin que" et "pour que" on peuvent seulement les écrire suivis du subjonctif, pas d'indicatif ? 


A fin que chacun soit content//// A fin que vous ne vous perdrez pas./// A fin que vous ne vous perdez pas. 

 pour que chacun soit content./// Pour que vous ne vous perdrez pas. /// Pour que vous ne vous perdez pas. 


Sont alors toutes incorrectes ?


----------



## atcheque

> Et alors, dois je comprendre que l'expression "de sorte que" est  toujours accompagné par une forme verbale à l'indicatif, dans ce cas au  présent ?


NON


> _de sorte que_ qualifie la manière de faire (le dessin), cela *introduit un résultat*
> *et pourra être suivi du subjonctif si le "dessinateur" doute de ses qualités ou de celles des "touristes"*





> Il a fait les choses { de sorte que chacun sera content. Futur de l'indicatif.
> 
> - - - - - --  - - --   { de sorte que chacun soit content. Présent de subjonctif.
> 
> Dans le premier cas, c'est un fait certain et attendu.
> Dans le second cas, c'est un fait incertain, mais souhaité


Oui



> Donc, alors la différence pourrait être qu'on peut écrire "de sorte que"  avec les verbes en les deux modes (subjonctif et indicatif), mais, par  contre, "*afin que*" et "pour que" on *peut *seulement les écrire suivis  du subjonctif, pas d'indicatif ?


Voilà



> *Afin que* que chacun soit content//// *Afin que* vous ne vous perd*i*ez pas./// *Afin que* vous ne vous perd*i*ez pas _(idem)_.
> 
> pour que chacun soit content./// Pour que vous ne vous perd*i*ez pas. /// Pour que vous ne vous perd*i*ez pas _(idem)_.


Subjonctif, toujours.
Il n'y a pas de subjonctif futur en français


----------



## Cristinagd

Merci Atcheque !

C'est vraiment compliqué pour moi.... mais avec ton aide ça va mieux.


----------



## Chimel

Il est possible d'un peu simplifier les choses en disant:
- afin que/pour que: toujours avec le subjonctif
- de sorte que: généralement/en principe avec l'indicatif.

C'est ce qui te permet de comprendre que dans ton exemple:


> "Bienvenus à Barcelone. Je vais vous faire un plan détaillé de la ville ............ vous ne vous perdrez pas.
> a) de sorte que b) pour que c) afin que"


la réponse est forcément "de sorte que" puisque "perdrez" est un indicatif.

En fait, "de sorte que" admet aussi le subjonctif, comme dans l'exemple indiqué plus haut, mais c'est plus rare et c'est pour indiquer une nuance particulière dont on n'a pas souvent besoin dans la conversation courante. Dans un premier temps, tu peux donc te très bien contenter de l'utiliser avec l'indicatif.


----------



## Maître Capello

Encore un de ces exercices de grammaire où la phrase n'est pas du tout naturelle… ni même correcte ! 

En effet, l'indicatif avec _de sorte que_ ne s'emploie que si la conséquence est réelle ou réalisée. S'il s'agit comme ici d'un but, d'une conséquence souhaitée, on met le subjonctif à l'instar de _pour que, a__fin que.

Je vais vous faire un plan détaillé de la ville *de sorte/afin/pour que* vous ne vous *perdiez* pas._
_Je vous avais fait un plan détaillé de la ville *de sorte que* vous ne vous *êtes *pas *perdus*._ / _Je vous avais fait un plan détaillé de la ville *afin/pour que* vous ne vous *perdiez* pas._


----------



## xylosx

Après de sorte que, est ce qu'on utilise le subjonctif?

Par exemple : "j'ai déjà fait mes études auparavant de sorte que j'ai le temps de m'amuser. 

Ou

"j'ai déjà fait mes études auparavant de sorte que j'aie le temps de m'amuser"

Laquelle est la mieux?

[...]

Merci en avance pour votre aide.


----------



## quinoa

En fait, "de sorte que" s'emploie avec le conditionnel pour exprimer une conséquence réelle sans intention et *surtout *avec le subjonctif pour exprimer un conséquence intentionnelle.

On utilisera "de telle sorte que" (même si on pourra trouver "de sorte que", avec l'indicatif pour exprimer une conséquence réelle (voulue ou non).


----------



## Chimel

Pour ma part, j'utilise le même type de construction avec _de sorte que_ et _de telle sorte que: _"Depuis lors, nous avons pris des mesures pour remédier à la situation, de sorte qu'aujourd'hui le problème ne se pose plus / de telle sorte qu'aujourd'hui le problème ne se pose plus".

C'est peut-être un abus de langage. Mais alors, il me semble assez courant.


----------



## SAIP0

Hi everyone,

sorry to disturb that early 
I came accross this phrase:

"

Les travaux de R&D du projet « 50CO2Cars » s'étendraient entre 2013 et 2017, de sorte que les premiers moteurs *pourraient* être commercialisés entre mi-2016 et début 2017, suivis de peu par un système d’hybridation économique. 

"

I just have a feeleing that there should be "puissent" instead of "pourraient"... Are they wrong or am I wrong? Or maybe both are acceptable in such a case?

Regards,
Saip0


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Sorry, but you're wrong:

s'étendraient... de sorte que les premiers moteurs *pourraient *(the decision to start this project is not made yet).
s'étendront... de sorte que les premiers moteurs *puissent/pourront *(the decision is already made).


----------



## SAIP0

Oh, ok, then it also makes perfect sense in the context  Thanks Lacuzon!  And Merry Christmas


----------



## Lacuzon

I apologize, but in fact, the subjunctive seems more accurate.

s'étendraient... de sorte que les premiers moteurs *puissent (the decision to start this project is not made yet).*

De sorte que needs the subjunctive.

Merry Christmas too!


----------

